# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  فرمول جدیدی که کشف کردم ... بیا تو کف میکنی.... منتظر نظراتتونم

## Bl4Ck_96

سلام به بچه های کنکوری ....
امروز میخوام یه فرمول ... فرمول که نه یه روش واسه جذرگیری بهتون بگم ....
نمیخوام بگم تستی و کوتاهه اما یه روش ابتکاری و جدیده ...
به صورت زیر ....


1- عدد دلخواه رو انتخاب کنید

2- ببینید اون عدد بین چه اعداد مربعی قرار داره ... مثلا عدد19 بین 16 و 25 هست که جذر کامل دارن ..... یا 175 که بین 169 و 196 هست (یعنی بین مجذور 13 و 14)

3- شروع کار :

4- دوو عدد مربع رو از هم کم میکنید : مثلا اگر175 رو میخوای بدست بیاری   اول  196 رو منهای 169 بکن .... جوابش یه عددی میشه ....27 = 169 - 196

5-  عدد 1 (یک) رو تقسیم بر اون عددی که در مرحله قبل بدست اوردی بکن ... مثلا تو مثال بالا 1 رو تقسیم بر 27 کن ....

6- عدد مورد نظر که در اول انتخاب کرده بودی رو از عدد مربع کوچکتر کم کن ... یعنی 6 = 169 - 175

7- حالا این عدد (6) رو ضربدر عددی بکن که تو مرحله 5 بدست اوردی ... یه عددی بین 0 و 1 بدست میاد

8- این عدد رو بعلاوه جذر عدد کوچکتر کن ... یعنی عددی  که بدست اومد رو بعلاوه جذر 169 که 13 هست بکن ... یعنی 13 بعلاوه اون عدد بین 0 و 1



9- این عدد همون جذر عدد موردنظر شماست ...


** اولین بار که اینو خوندی میدونم که فکر میکنی خیلی سخته اما یکم کار کنی در عرض 10 ثانیه (با ماشین حساب) میشه عدد رو بدست اورد ...

** نظرت رو راجب این فرمول بهم بگو ......

** برای اعداد بزرگتر یعنی 4رقمی یا 5 رقمی عدد دقت اندازه گیری تا 3 رقم اعشار هم میرسد....

----------


## King Mostafa

خیلی باحاله ممنون

فقط باید یکم کار کنی تا کامل یاد بگیری

----------


## nazi1995_M5R

خودت کشفیدی؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی خوبه

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خودت کشفیدی؟؟؟؟؟
> خیلی خوبه


اره .... خودمم کفیدم

----------


## mohammad74

خیلی چرته
راه های ساده تر بسیاری وجود داره

----------


## sina

> خیلی چرتهراه های ساده تر بسیاری وجود داره


مودبانه ترم میشد نظرتو بگی!!!

----------


## sina

> اره .... خودمم کفیدم


آورین!!!!خوشمان آمد!!!راهت طولانیه و آسونترشم هست ولی چون کشف خودته ایول داری..........همینجور ادامه بده......موفق باشی.....

----------


## sina

این راه حل سریعتره......البته  اگه دقت کنید میبید همه ی اینکارا را  وقتی  خودمون ذهنیم جذر میگیریم  بکار میبریم.......اما صرفن واسه تشنگان حقیقت گفتم...خخخخخخ :Yahoo (4): ))

برای محاسبه ی جذر اول ببینید عدد بین کدوم دو مربع کامل قرار داره و مقدار کوچک تر رو به عنوان عدد صحیح بنویسید
 به طور مثال برای عدد 41 می دونیم که بین 36 و 49 قرار داره پس می فهمیم که عدد صحیح جذر 41 عدد 6 هستش 

    36<41<49


خوب تا اینجا که مثل روش های دیگه بود که تا الان گفته شده اما حساب کردن اعشار چیزیه که من بهش اضافه کردم همیشه چیزایی که سخت به نظر میرسن با آسون ترین راه حل میشن برای پیدا کردن اعشار :

فاصله ی مربع دو عددی که عدد ما بین آن ها قرار داره رو پیدا می کنیم مثلا تو مثال بالا فاصله ی 49 تا 36 برابر 13 تاست .فاصله ی عدد اصلی تا عدد پایینی رو هم میگیریم در مثال بالا فاصله ی 41 و 36 برابر 5 است .خوب حالا نسبت میگیریم و مسئله حله (    ) یعنی :
   5/13 = x / 10  --> x = 50/13 

که تقریبا برابر 4 میشه . حالا برید جذر 41 رو با ماشین حساب حساب کنید ببینید چقدر فرق داره .


البته الان شاید فکر کنید که زیاد هم آسون نیست ولی سخت در اشتباهید چون من به خاطر این که توضیح فارسی بدم متن زیادی نوشتن ولی وقتی می خواهید حساب کنید فقط 2 تا تفریق و یه تقسیم باید انجام بدید که به مراتب از جذر راحت تر و از ماشین حساب در دسترس تره .


منبع  
http://next-tech.mihanblog.com

----------


## as1374

من اینو یا شبیه اینرو دیده بودمااااااااا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> مودبانه ترم میشد نظرتو بگی!!!


نه بابا ... این رفیقمه ... اومده اذیت کنه

----------


## SAeeD_TDS

اینطور که من فهمیدم این همون روند تغییراتیه که وقتی جذر میگیریم رو عدد انجام میشه. 
ولی واقعا توضیح قشنگ و روان شما تحسین برانگیزیه (کمتر از کشف نیست)
آفرین!

----------


## sahel.

خیلی خوبه :Y (554):

----------

